# Is it okay to give tap water to a Russian Tortoise?



## rockyMTNtortoise (Jul 26, 2011)

I was wondering if tap water is okay for a Russian Tortoise? Please any advice would be appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 26, 2011)

Sure, that's what mine get, and they're fine. The more expensive filtered water is for us humans.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 26, 2011)

If it's safe for you to drink then it's safe for your tortoise to drink. I don't have a russian but all my tortoises get tap water...


----------



## Fernando (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes it's fine.


----------



## rockyMTNtortoise (Jul 26, 2011)

Fernando said:


> Yes it's fine.



Thank you very much for the help.


----------



## ben and vivi (Jul 26, 2011)

do you live in a hard or soft water area, natural soft water is fine, water passed through a water softener isn't due to its very high potassium content due to the salt filtration process. Hard water is very high in calciums and natural minerals and thus attention has to be paid to this to prevent a calcium imbalance, but this is only in EXTREME areas of hard water, natural hard water is fine. stored water (i.e tank water) isn't meant for human consumption due to its long periods of in activity and potential bacterial growth, special measures can be taken to make tank water safe for consumption, special ball valves promoting large usage of water before refilling can be added and fitting tanks with a bylaw 30 kit can greatly improve water condition.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 27, 2011)

ben and vivi said:


> do you live in a hard or soft water area, natural soft water is fine, water passed through a water softener isn't due to its very high potassium content due to the salt filtration process. Hard water is very high in calciums and natural minerals and thus attention has to be paid to this to prevent a calcium imbalance, but this is only in EXTREME areas of hard water, natural hard water is fine. stored water (i.e tank water) isn't meant for human consumption due to its long periods of in activity and potential bacterial growth, special measures can be taken to make tank water safe for consumption, special ball valves promoting large usage of water before refilling can be added and fitting tanks with a bylaw 30 kit can greatly improve water condition.



Hi ben and vivi:

Won't you take a few moments to make a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?


----------



## Watermelon (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I hope so! I do mine... the water is very good where I am.


----------



## Tom (Jul 30, 2011)

Yep. My tap water is fine here. I think its fine in most of the country.


----------



## jaizei (Jul 30, 2011)

I use filtered water in the water dishes. I'm sure tap water is fine, but I don't drink straight from the tap so I don't expect them to.


----------

